# Humanity is screwed!



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Something is definatly up.
The golden throne is failing, Ultramar is cut off, and now this:
http://uk.games-workshop.com/warhammer40000/preview1/2/ Can't get much clearer. Mankind is coming to an end.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

so what if humanity is falling ? and ultramar is cut off, they will still put up one hell of a fight to defend it , and anyway what has cut ultramar off?


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, I read all about this when I was in Games Workshop Glasgow yesterday. They had a kind of 'demo' copy out for folks to have a gander at. Read bits on how Traitor Legions are popping up everywhere, and how the Emperor is quite literally on his last legs - as if he wasn't before! One of the most striking pieces of artwork in it showed the current state of the Emperor: frail, decrepit, and decomposing, his golden throne rusted and falling apart, and his skin hanging off of him. Looked like a zombie, 'cept with a mad bionic thing over his left eye. Was awesome.

The ironic thing is that I'm beginning to like humanity in 40k now as a result of them and everything they've built coming to an end. I like it when stories go all apocalyptic like that. Might be time soon to start that Imperial Guard army I've always wanted.

For the Emperor...


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Who cares if Ultramar snuffs it? I have no problem with the end of the Ultramarines. They always reminded me of Paladins from AD&D -- smug, goody, goody two-shoes.

:mrgreen:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

technically its actually best for the emperor to die, because as he is imortal he will then form again when humanity is in great need. well if the imperium can hang on while he is gone....

and yeah, who cares about smurfs, the blue just sucks and its solar segmentum that should be defended , anyway what has ' cut ultramar off ' ?


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

> Who cares if Ultramar snuffs it? I have no problem with the end of the Ultramarines. They always reminded me of Paladins from AD&D -- smug, goody, goody two-shoes.


They've always reminded me of wankers. 

Colourful and violent ones. 

Bit like an army of Elton Johns, 'cept their music is shitter.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

LOL!!!!!

is there any extra fluff about... necrons, orks or DE?


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

bobss said:


> (snip) and anyway what has cut ultramar off?


The light of the Astronomicon is failing and communications with Macragge and Ultramar have been disrupted. Tech-Adepts of the Adeptus Mechanicus have discovered several flaws in the Golden Throne that are beyond their skill to repair. The Smurfs live on the Eastern Fringe of the Imperium. They are so far away that the psycic beacon the Emperors throne sends from Terra, has become all but undetectable, thus rendering Warp-travel all but impossible.

[edit: Bad grammar]


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

This looks to be quite the momentous release. Finally, Chaos will take it's rightful place as the True Ruler of Mankind!!!

Finally, the Ultrasmurfs are gone!!! Victory to Kor Phaeron and the Word Bearers!!

-Dirge

EDIT: I just consulted a giant map of the Imperium. Apparently, the Tau Empire is completely surrounded by Ultramar. Can somebody say Fourth Sphere? Kroot dancing on Gulliman's bones?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i doubt the imperium will fall, it is too powerful. however it maybe hit hard by another race, knocking it off the spot of galacitcal super power no. 1.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i agree with bobss. whatever agenda each SM chapter had would fly out the window and theyd all rush to destroy whatever the threat is if it came so close as to killing the Emperor. 

Note: Kor Phaeron is a puss who likes to hide centuries on end with the rest of those cowardly chaos lords like Abaddond and Kharn.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

[sarcasm]Abaddon? Yeah, he's pretty cowardly, leading galaxy-crushing crusades out of what is essentially hell doesn't take any courage at ALL.[/sarcasm]

I agree, however, that all the Space Marines would leap to the rescue of their beloved Emperor. Unless it was a swift, decisive blow on Terra, like during the Heresy. Fleet comes out of the warp, bombards Saturn and the =I= on the way in, blows up Luna, bombs Terra, lands troops.

I think I'd still like to see the Tau on top, just so the Imperium wouldn't be.
-Dirge


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

> I just consulted a giant map of the Imperium. Apparently, the Tau Empire is completely surrounded by Ultramar. Can somebody say Fourth Sphere? Kroot dancing on Gulliman's bones?


A Forth Sphere Expansion on the Tau's part sounds like a cunning plan, but perhaps by Baldrick standards. Cut off the Ultraspazzies may be, but push-overs they most certainly are not. 

It'll be a while before we see any Kroot Shapers playing spin the bottle with one of Gulliman's manly thigh bones...


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Finally - the golden throne fails. No army, regardless of its size can stop that.

Enjoy your miserable last days lapdogs.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

But, it would be great if 6th ed is the huge war on terra, with every army vs every army. But, yeah, I feel sad that the big rotting cheese is dying, but doesn't this mean the end of 40k if the imperium comes to an end?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

All I hope for is while the golden throne is running out of duracel batteries that the ulttramarines become the first chapeter to be extinct :biggrin:
Also I'm surprised that Abaddon has finally got through the cadian gate (be he'll be drunk as hell before reaching terra (after celebrating the cadian gate falling )


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> ...But doesn't this mean the end of 40k if the imperium comes to an end?


Nah, once the Imperium stops spoiling it for the rest of us the place will cheer up considerably. The Chaos lads are actually big golf fans, and they'll turn Terra into a big, green three billion hole course.

In the bright orange of the far future, there is only golf.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

bobss said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> is there any extra fluff about... necrons, orks or DE?


The graphic of Ork space is the best part of the whole book.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If the Imperium of Man comes to an end then it would technically be the end of 40k - because that is a Terran date reference. No Terra, no date. Maybe it could be Warhammer 60,000k, using the Necron clock as the oldest playable race?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Gibson said:


> Nah, once the Imperium stops spoiling it for the rest of us the place will cheer up considerably. The Chaos lads are actually big golf fans, and they'll turn Terra into a big, green three billion hole course.
> 
> In the bright orange of the far future, there is only golf.


Lol  Hence the reason the chaos gods want to enter the material world......for a bigger golf challenge.....that's if they can even win one ^^; (khorne always loses-hacks up his golf ball, Tzeentch is Disqualified for using his cheeky methods, Nurgle can't win-all the stuff keeps rotting when he gets near them  and finally Slaanesh is too busy chatting up any women there)


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Gibson said:


> Nah, once the Imperium stops spoiling it for the rest of us the place will cheer up considerably. The Chaos lads are actually big golf fans, and they'll turn Terra into a big, green three billion hole course.
> 
> In the bright orange of the far future, there is only golf.



Wow! So it really will be Hell on Earth.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

lol, I believe that the Imperiam wouldn't be ultimately cut off, with Imperial Guard and Space Marines all over, it'll just be them just trying to regain order if Terra were to fall. Trying to retake their place. That'll definately be a large twist in future editions.


----------



## weirdbob (May 29, 2008)

Cutting down the size and power of the Imperium makes the whole situation a little more believable. At some point they pretty much either have to wipe everyone else out, or start to loose ground. You can't just be the biggest and toughest forever and not win, and having them win would make 40k very boring.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Who here simply can't wait for the new rulebook?:wink:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy fuck, this makes me want to start playing 40k again.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the imperium is like the roman empire.... its pretty crap to start with, theres a few heresys or ' civil wars ' then it becomes pretty darn powerful. then it weakens from inside ( the emperor ) and all sorts of enemies batter its borders ( orks yehh! ) it looses half its empire but still remains strong although isn`t the top superpower

i thyink gw might be making the imperium slightly less powerful to give all the other races a better chance, because smurf / IG players are pretty frequent, maybe they want the other races to be more pop.?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This is very interesting. GW obviously has some major plans about what will be happening over the next couple of years. Either GW is planning to stop the game(which to me looks like what they are doing and TBH I'm slightly concerned), or they are planning on something else coming to the fore, a radical shake up of the Universe, there arn't any obvious directions to go in though other than isolated pockets of the Imperuim trying to hold out.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

-By Order of the Adeptus Ministorum-

Bah, what is this blasphemy? The Immortal Emperor reigns supreme on Terra, forever and ever! As penance, ye shall recite the six hundred and ninety-fourth prayer of the Imperial soldier, and remember that it is better to die for the Emperor than live for yourself!


Seriously, though, it kind of adds something to know that despite the viciousness of the Imperial Creed, the God-Emperor is failing. Like, there's an element of tragic hero in the devout of the Imperium now, rather than just this sort of vague preachy goody goody facist thing they've had going on. Mankind never seemed to be that bad off, in the grand scheme of things, as it has stood-- I never got the "mankind teeters upon the brink of extinction" vibe that they try to push. But with the Emperor physically falling apart, and the defenses of the Imperium faltering, it's a bit more believable that there's real danger to the continuation of humanity.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't see them killing off 40k. Too much money to be made. 

I think GW are probably responding to numerous 'poster boy' references. I'd be happy to see another race take the lead for a while. 

Who though?

Could GW be prepping for another race? I wasn't into the hobby when Necrons arrived. How did they shoehorn a totally new race into the fluff? 

And... where did Skaven go?


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

how messed up it would be if they brought a skaven army in. just a buch of rats running around shooting everything. they would be like IG but with out the tanks. wait nvm thats a crap plan. disregard.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Some 5th ed fluff snippets from Tau online

*Tau*


> -The Third Sphere is no longer just an invasion through the northern 'gate' of the Empire (between Perdus and Gulf) but is now in all directions stretching out from a number of Septs. This is shattering as we no longer have a definitive path that the expansion is going- as it seems to be everywhere. The arrows indicate that they are making ground in the Rift! All fronts are being expanded and it even seems, although it doesn't' state it, that a tendril of the expansion is nearing the Enclaves- maybe we'll see something out of this since we were told Aun'shi went out there. Anyway, this push is being called the WARS OF EXPANSION (with Shadowsun in the north with the largest force).


*Imperium/Space Marines*


> Things to know about the new timeline- well, the Imperium is literally falling apart and is now in the Age of the fall, or something, it seems that after the Age of Apostacy there were huge purgings for thousands of years. The Space Marines are being directed to take more of a direct control over worlds that are rebelling while the Macharian worlds had a recent and massive rebellion where it took 100 space marine chapters to quell. Meanwhile, Space Marines are being swayed by Huron Blackheart who is turning loyal marines to his piratical cause- they say its amazing how many loyal marines turn but this could be because the Imperium is falling apart. In addition, the AdMech have discovered irreperable damage to the Golden Throne while the Astronomicon is dimming to such a degree that contact can no longer be maintained with distant worlds like Macragge.


[spoil]Okay- so they've messed with the Timeline... a few things to know is that the Imperium was turned into a religious state after Vandire and before that there were several civil wars (including a period where there were TWO Imperiums!) Essentially the Imperium has been struggling since the Emperor was enthroned- i mean, a few years after that the head of the Assasinorium kills the High Lords of Terra and is hunted down by Space Marines which leads to a period of Anarchy. It's all awesome- as a lover of Old Fluff they have done an incredible integration job.

995.M40: Macharius launches the largest Crusade in history, retakes thousands of worlds but at his death these planets rebel from Imperial rule.

745.M41 the Tyranids enter the galaxy for the first time!

901.M41 Tyrant of Badab is declared (this guy is a huge character now by the way, he is one of the main reasons why the Imperial Space Marines are either failing to listen to Terra or are turning altogether to Chaos- its a really well thought out process which is a good explanation to the splintering of the Imperium

928.M41 Arha (he's BACK!!!) duels with Karandras fro 17 days

941.M41- Waagh Ghazkul - attacks Armeggedon for the first time

963.M41- First mention of Tau- the Tau attack the world of Malbede and engage the Ultramarines. This awakens a Necron tomb and both races are forced to fight the resurgent threat. Marneus withdraws his forces and orders exterminatus- but lets the Tau withdraw too.

989.M41- Rynn's World

995.M41- Kraken (this is currently attacking two fronts with Colossus in the middle)

997.M41- Third Sphere

999.M41- Great Awakening (psychic pulse throughout the galaxy that awakens many latent psykers and clouds the Astronomicon)
same year is the Dolumar incident supposedly

989999.M41- Ultramarines 3rd company liberate Lagan system from Tau Empire

the final entry is the 13th Black Crusade- no mention of Medusa or Damocles Gulf but if you look at the calendar you could assume that it's confused right now since they have it going on in 742 and 745 depending on your source and the tyranid threat doesn't start effecting things until decades after their first appearance. I would say, assume, that the event happen around the 800's... but who knows- anyway- some more info is

THE THEXIAN ELITE!!! The thexian elite are a race that live out in the out rim of the Ultima Segmentum (not close to the Tau empire at all) but they influence a lot. They are a large empire of manipulators who's trade empire includes the Bloodmoons of Thex Prime (officially 15% of their Empire) in the Ghoul Stars. They are 'tricky' in that they have made themselves hugely influential and have obtained integral positions in the Borlac, Loxatl, and NICCASSAR communities!!![/spoil]
http://forums.tauonline.org/index.php?topic=67212.0
http://forums.tauonline.org/index.php?topic=67383.0


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Yes! Crush the enemies of the greater good!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Huge numbers of Marines rebelling and Marines encouraged to take control of worlds...?

I think I'm begining to see where this is going to lead to. Each Space Marine chapter (or even company) has their little planet/empire and try and defend it from other such "empries" trying to take control of it. No more order just chaos and therefore less for GW have to do in the way of keeping fluff making sense. They can add races and products as they like. Think Mordheim on a Galatic scale.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Think Mordheim on a Galatic scale.


im enjoying it already....


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I see nothing in the preview about ultramar getting cut off


----------



## Combatmuffin (Apr 23, 2008)

I really see this as more of a very well planned out plot hook. Notice how we are all riveted. Where will this lead? What about all that we have fought for, died for...is it to end in a flame of glory or limp on? Will Chaos finally get the chance they've been waiting for? Or perhaps this one snippet of information will lead to the Emperor finally taking that final ascencion to being a real deity? 

Ahhh...plenty of questions. The hallmark of a good plot hook.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Combatmuffin said:


> I really see this as more of a very well planned out plot hook. Notice how we are all riveted. Where will this lead? What about all that we have fought for, died for...is it to end in a flame of glory or limp on? Will Chaos finally get the chance they've been waiting for? Or perhaps this one snippet of information will lead to the Emperor finally taking that final ascencion to being a real deity?
> 
> Ahhh...plenty of questions. The hallmark of a good plot hook.


It will end as it should, with the Fire Caste taking Terra.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a question as an IG player........WHAT THE HELL IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO ME?! Are my forces going to be cut, no new models, Will imperium gurad armies become treitor guard, where and what will I fight for if not for the Emperor?


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

col44mag said:


> I have a question as an IG player........WHAT THE HELL IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO ME?! Are my forces going to be cut, no new models, Will imperium gurad armies become treitor guard, where and what will I fight for if not for the Emperor?


Don't Worry, you can still exist, defending the existing imperium, or working with SM.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think i know how the End Shall Come:
The Golden Throne is failing. In desperation, the Adeptus Terra turn to using recovered Necron technology to attempt to fix it. To their amazement, not only does it repair the golden throne, it also revives the Emperor - or so they think. The Emperors body is being controlled by the necron technology - He's still dead - and he tells the imperiumto ally with the necrons. In awe of the legends about him, they obey. Slowly, the necrons infriltrate every aspect of imperial society, then the emperor tells the imperium he can give them all the power of a primarch. everyone agrees to undergo the transformation, and the entire human race is turned into necrons!Now that there are Billions upon Billions of them, they necrons easily crush all other races and become the unrivalled rulers of the galaxy


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought it was obvious from the start, unless for some miraculous reason the Emperor got revived and/or the Loyalist Primarchs came back the Imperium is essentially dying very very slowly and painfully....that is until the GW people come in...:grin:


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

in the finest tradition of backing my team no matter the facts to the contrary.

The emporer's physical body will die, in the warp the chaos gods will attempt to eat him ot whatever they do to the sould they get. The emp. will fight them off temporarily, realising that he cannot hold out forever he re-incarnates. Enter the next millenium where the imperium discover someone with the exact genetic/psychic profile of the emporer, realise its him (obviously he uses his awesome mind powers to tell them its him). 

Imperium regenerates, Tau wander up and say "Join us for the greater good" Emporer says "Sod off xenos, this is my universe" and proceed to implode the taus minds and re-colonizes their worlds. Eldar come up and say "We are the best psykers mere mortal" Emp. replies with "Bitch i just died and re-incarnated, i cannot die from old age, sod off xenos this is my universe" implodes their minds and laughs.

Orks die from eating bad spores, CSMs get trapped in the warp by the Emps awesome trappy device. Necrons OS crashes and microsoft provide their excellent product support and fail to reboot them. Tyranids come over and threaten the Emps surrogate daughter, Emps comes over in some awesome loader dreadnought thing shouts "Get away from her you bitch!" and blasts them into the warp, trapping them with the CSMs.

Everyone else (I.E Humans and Abhumans) Dances and the Emps leads forever!

Realistic version:someone gets close to terra and threatens the emporer, emporer regenerates forces back the xenos from terra and proceeds to continue his research into the warp, necrons, webway ect. after "upgrading" the imperium with better weaponary.

So emporer model is released as a collecters piece, no rules and not allowed in any games. GW move onwards in the story, and everyone gets new stuff as the arms race continues. GW Make a metric frikton of money from the emporer model. Everyone Dances.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Humanity have been screwed since, well, forever. But as soon as the smurf's came, well...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

[serious]I think they might resurrect their Sensei idea. Or at least the Emperor will ascend to *true* godhood, and takes the eradication of heretics into his own hands, just like the Chaos Gods, who reward and punish their servants right on the spot. [/serious]Then he'll go and fix the problem of female SM, tells them to do it like rabbits, then elevates the human race from fragile IG to SM. Would be nice for humanity.

Or Tzeentch might say "Just as planned" and sends Magnus to personally finish off the Emperor. Magnus rallies the TS, and with trickery and sorcery, he leads his fleet swiftly through the Warp, to Holy Terra itself, where he infiltrates the Imperial Palace and destroys the Golden Throne. Then, with the disappearance of the annoying light of the Astronomican, the Chaos Gods will put their pyjamas on (Slaanesh excluded), wash their teeth (Nurgle and Tzeentch excluded) and go to bed.


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

The imperium could never die, GW would lose too much money. As it stands I can see some of the missing primarchs come back and rally the imperium, while the emperor dying is certainly a possibility.


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

*gasp* I bet the emporer is just gonna come back as a god, fight off the threat and single handedly lead the imperium to try to take over everything again...and then they're be another horus heresy and then it will happen again...and again...and again...


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Huge numbers of Marines rebelling and Marines encouraged to take control of worlds...?
> 
> I think I'm begining to see where this is going to lead to. Each Space Marine chapter (or even company) has their little planet/empire and try and defend it from other such "empries" trying to take control of it. No more order just chaos and therefore less for GW have to do in the way of keeping fluff making sense. They can add races and products as they like. Think Mordheim on a Galatic scale.


Hopefully leaving the way open for an increase in recruiting for marine chapters.

I mean 1000 men, ludicrously small force.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

For some reason the link doesn't work for me. I even tried changing my default GW site to the UK or the US....

Just from a few of the comments it sounds like Ultramar is getting screwed somehow? Ultramar is specifically not part of the IoM.... It is the smurfs' own little Empire. Also though the smurfers are just one chapter and since Guilliman is all about the codex I'd say his chapter is the one that would most specifically follow the codex and thusly they would only have 1000 marines. The Black Templars have a lot more marines. The Smurfs are a tiny facet of the defense of the IoM....


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> For some reason the link doesn't work for me. I even tried changing my default GW site to the UK or the US....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Look at the date of the original post, it's a year ago and it's in regards to the then iminent release of 5th edition so the link is long dead.
> ...


----------

